# Visa issue - company set up



## crash123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello All

I've entered Dubai on a tourist visa last month - Have set up a company in Fujairah free trade zone. Have received my trade licence and other company related docments. Will get the establishment Card by Monday next week - Will apply for an investor's visa post that which will take 18-20 working days - i,e, I'll get my pink slip for investor's residence visa by mid November. 

The problem is my tourist visa expires on 20th and I cant renew it since its a tourist visa. I have 10 grace days before I leave for my country. But since I have quite a few clients in Dubai - i cant leave Dubai for more than a week. I'll have to be out of Dubai for 2 weeks

I have 2 questions

Is there any faster way to get investors residence visa or urgent basis - If so, how do I do it?

Would it be possible for me to leave Dubai on 29th - come back with Transit visa (of 14 days) on 7th Nov and convert that visa into residence visa once receive the pink slip? There's a rule wherein I cant come back to Dubai for a month after I exit. Is it possible to come back via a transit visa within a week

Please reply to this one - I dont have enough time

Thanks


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

What nationality are you? Urgent visas can be arranged through a sponsor which takes 24 hrs


----------



## crash123 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am from India and am applying for investor's residence visa. Since this is my company and its a free zone company, I don't have a local sponsor

Is it possible to get an emplyment visa within 24 hours. If so, how much will it cost?


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

Employment visas take upto 3 days on an urgent basis. The easiest way is to get a reputed PRO to submit our application and you need to leav the country for the application to be submitted.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

crash123 said:


> Is there any faster way to get investors residence visa or urgent basis - If so, how do I do it?
> Would it be possible for me to leave Dubai on 29th - come back with Transit visa (of 14 days) on 7th Nov and convert that visa into residence visa once receive the pink slip? There's a rule wherein I cant come back to Dubai for a month after I exit. Is it possible to come back via a transit visa within a week
> Please reply to this one - I dont have enough time
> Thanks


If you are applying for an Investor/Resident visa, it is usually through Media Freezone Agencies. They usually take 14-18 days and call it "urgent" timeline. They take another 2-3 days to do the System change from Visitor - Resident for AED 500.

I am not sure if you can take another Visit visa for a month or so. The agency will charge you around 2000AED. 

For Transit visa, you need to have destination tickets showing that you are on your way to some place and have to make a stop in Dubai. 

Looking at all this, your costs are going to be really high considering to and fro tickets, additional visa costs, etc. 

I was almost under the same situation and to add on to it, Fujairah's some Dignified person died, so there was an additional delay of 3 working days. Overall I had to pay around AED 1200 fine (200 AED/day) for over stay. This did not effect my transition to Resident in any way though. 

Do not count on the grace period much though. 

Hope that helps.


----------

